# [H - Malygos] Vatos Locos sucht..



## Urakih (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

wir, Vatos Locos, sind eine kleine Gilde, welche nicht auf das Raiden, PvP oder sonstiges ausgelegt ist, sondern einfach eine Familiäre Gilde ist. Wir sind ein Zuhause für jede Art von Spielern.

In unseren Kreisen befinden sich dennoch Spieler, welche sich für den derzeitigen Content interessieren und so haben wir eine kleine Truppe, welche zur Zeit den 10er Content beschreitet gebildet. Da wir aber nur eine kleine Truppe sind, fehlt es uns oft an allen Ecken und wir müssen teilweise unsere Raids mit Randoms füllen.

Daher suchen wir Mitspieler, welche Spaß am Spiel haben und dieses nicht als Zwang ansehen, aber dennoch zuverlässig sind. Brauchen können wir so ziemlich alle Klassen, da alle eine Bereicherung sein würden.

Unsere Fortschritte im Content sind begrenzt, da es uns nun mal an Mitspielern mangelt. Dennoch haben wir es geschaft Naxx 10er und Sartharion 10er (ohne Adds) zu bestreiten (Ja, ich weiß ist nichts besonderes mehr, aber sollte dennoch erwähnt werden).
Einige unserer Mitspieler gehen ab und zu mit anderen Gilden den 25er Raidcontent bestreiten, was natürlich kein Problem ist. Da wir uns bisher nur auf den 10er konzentrieren, steht es natürlich jedem frei seine ID für die 25er zunutzen wie er mag.

Sollten noch weitere Fragen sein, oder sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben, so meldet euch ingame bei mir, Hikaru (Akih) oder schaut bei uns im Forum unter www.vatos.locos.de.tt vorbei.

Wir freuen uns über jedes neue „Gesicht“ in unserer Gilde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Urakih/Hikaru


----------



## Urakih (21. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Urakih (24. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Urakih (28. April 2009)

/push

Wir suchen immer noch.


----------



## kötztinger (29. April 2009)

Hallo 


Ich würde mich freuen euch beitreten zu können , zur Zeit bin ich mit meinem Blutelf Dk in einer Gilde in der nicht mehr viele leute online kommen.
zur Zeit  bin ich dabei mir bessere Ausrüstung zu ergattern ( Rufbelohnungen ect.) um danach einige heroische Instanzen  und Raids zu machen.

Daher suche ich Leute aus einer Gilde die  zusammen einfach nur Spass am Spiel haben  und wo es locker und entspannt ohne Stress durch die Instanzen und Raids geht.


----------



## Urakih (19. Mai 2009)

/Up


----------



## Urakih (4. Juni 2009)

/up


----------



## Urakih (25. Juni 2009)

/push


----------

